

New npm website - benatkin
https://www.npmjs.com/

======
holic
Looks great!

Search could still be vastly improved by adding some sort of "activity" rating
that factors in last update with number of recent downloads and sort search
results by most active. That way we can make use of well-supported and/or
actively maintained modules rather than dead ones.

